# SHARKS!!!!! and other pics



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Welding the new bigger arm on the weigh tower!!










The first bull shark










A juicy hammer going up on the scales.










I think this is a 223 lb. bull










Another hammer around 250 lbs.










16 y/o students from Pace HS. first shark!!!










Tommy Holmes tries to beat out the dock crew at the casting competition.

The RFFA weighed in some pretty fish also and I'll try to get some inshore fish pics today:letsparty


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics Timmy!

Thanks for the post....


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW !!! We had a blast even though we did'nt put one on the dock. We did have two nice runs and actually chummed a huge shark right to the back of the boat . I think he had a flash back though, Soon as he seen the boat he hualed a**. Nice to see a small boat take the cheese. We will be there next year for sure. Well run double tourney. Great Job and thanks to all the guys at OUTCAST foir makin it happen.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

how old do u have to be to do the tournament?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

old enough to plop down da entryoke I know they had ajr angler division. I don't know if you have to be 18 or whatever.


----------

